

Ban programmers not functions (about memcpy_s) [2009] - yuhong
http://sigttou.com/ban-programmers-not-functions

======
jtchang
When I first learned C one of the things that a lot of professors hammered
into me was that C doesn't care.

Writing good C meant really understand what was going on underneath. All the
functions were meant to be powerful. You want to shoot yourself in the foot? C
lets you do that.

Banning functions? To me that sounds ridiculous. That is why you wrap
functions with another layer of abstraction. If you want a garbage collector
then you should probably wrap your malloc calls. Same idea.

------
yuhong
I wonder if it says something about MS's corporate culture, particularly
putting process over people.

